# 45 amp converter install



## ledzepplin (Jun 17, 2011)

hi folks     my 2006 zepplin needs a new converter board.  i'm a semi good handyman but not when it comes

to volts,amps etc.  is this a easy install?    thanks gary   also what about 6 volt golf cart batteries?

good?  Better?  best?


----------



## Triple E (Jun 17, 2011)

Re: 45 amp converter install



Hello Gary.  Welcome to RVUSA.  I like your Username.   

  I have never installed a board into a Zeplin, but if you do install it wear a ground strap.  This will help prevent any static discharge where you won't want it.

  Golf chart batteries are nice but expensive.  If you are planning on doing allot of dry camping then go with the golf chart batteries, if not, then just go with a good 12 volt.  Remember that you will have to wire the 6 volt in series and the 12 volt in parallel.

  Hey keep in touch and let us know how things are going.   :approve:


----------



## Kirk (Jun 19, 2011)

Re: 45 amp converter install

As a retired tech, I would have no problem in changing out a converter, but they may not be connected the same way. You need to label each lead as you remove it as to where it was connected. Keep in mind that where does not mean the physical location but rather what that connection was. The 12V output and the -12V return must be correct. It may have a hard wired 120V supply or it might have a plug into an outlet. Some converters have a separate connection to the battery and some have one common connection to both the batteries and the 12V loads. 

On batteries, the 6V golf cart batteries connected in series pairs will supply significantly more power and live longer than do the more common 12V, deep cycle batteries. But they also cost more so if you do very little dry camping, it may not be worth the extra cost.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 19, 2011)

Re: 45 amp converter install

It all depends on the brand of converter/charger he has.  A 2006 model might have the newer style that you can just change the charger and not have to un-wire the whole trailer.


----------

